# The 2006 breeding season



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

As for now many people with different breeds have paired and perhaps have birds down on 1st round eggs. How many pairs did you put down. How many youngbirds are you planning to raise. What breed type do you raise. And How did you set down your pairs as for point offsets to go forward.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Breeding*

I have 10 late 2005 Brimingham Rollers ready to start training. 9 rollers in the nest. 1 West of England Tumbler out of the nest and 1 in the nest. 2 pairs of Wests sitting. 1 Indain fantail baby out of the nest and 3 in the nest. 1 pair sitting. 1 pairing of Modenas. I have not trimmed the Indain Fantails yet. I not ready for them to go into production yet. I perfer them to breed in spring when we have better waether and less stress.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

well...........we are on our way..........14 pairs down on eggs. First 2 babies should hatch on 29 Jan


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Got bands*

But there is a mix up. The NPA sent me 30 modenas bands when I ordered 30 roller bands. What to do?


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

I breed Modena, Ice, Archangels, Homers, Frillbacks. Only have Modenas and Ice together so far. One pr of Ice hatched already. Modenas first set cold, and I only breed the best to the best.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Debbie I will buy them and you can get some Roller bands. I have size A & B right now if you need some small bands.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I have visited seveal local lofts This month so far. Seem like the 06 season is getting on its way. 1 loft said they had 47 young birds as of last week. another said they had right at 50 another one had about 30 while one had 4. But then that loft had only 4 pair of breeders as of now. One loft plans on raiseing 200 youngbirds 1 plans on 150 young birds 1 pland on 250. And 1 plans on 24 young birds. So in the next few months looks like everyones Loft I visited will have a full young bird loft Of 06 birds to train and work with. How is the lofts or your loft doing so far this year.


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

re lee said:


> As for now many people with different breeds have paired and perhaps have birds down on 1st round eggs. How many pairs did you put down. How many youngbirds are you planning to raise. What breed type do you raise. And How did you set down your pairs as for point offsets to go forward.


*I raise west of england with my mom I lik to work with my mom to help pigeons especailly west of England*


----------



## doaga_hotu (Jan 28, 2006)

*your pigeons*



Lovebirds said:


> well...........we are on our way..........14 pairs down on eggs. First 2 babies should hatch on 29 Jan


hy 

you have pictures or any video so i can get from you??
If yes please contact me.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

doaga_hotu said:


> hy
> 
> you have pictures or any video so i can get from you??
> If yes please contact me.


I'm not sure what you are asking for.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, everyone has seen our first round of babies. We now have 12 pair of widowhood birds on eggs and our breeders are all down on thier second set. All of our first round were pretty close together. Only about 5 days from youngest to oldest but the second round won't be that close. The first one will hatch on Jan 30 and the last one on Feb 14. Oh well........


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, everyone has seen our first round of babies. We now have 12 pair of widowhood birds on eggs and our breeders are all down on thier second set. All of our first round were pretty close together. Only about 5 days from youngest to oldest but the second round won't be that close. The first one will hatch on Jan 30 and the last one on Feb 14. Oh well........


cool my first time eggs are going to hatch on feb 14 also


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*got*

My 1st egg from My Kormerian Tumblers this is pic of some I gave Rena. The pair that laid look like these.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Debbie, they are so beautiful. Are they small birds?

Maggie


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Size*

they are the size of a Brimingham Roller and have similiar personality.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I breed colored racing homers. I have 158 homers in my breeding loft and plan on adding a second loft next month. I mostly let them breed as they will, but I do place some pairs together in rabbit cages to bond them together. I hope to hatch around 250 young birds this year.
Keith C.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Then how if you let them bred at will do you regulate there color breeding. Or do you pair them and let them go from there. What colors do you work with. And do you train them out race them or sell them for color bred race birds.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

If I want more of a specific color, such as recessive yellow. I take unmated birds and place them in rabbit cages, in pairs, until they raise some squabs. I then put them back in the main loft once the squabs are weaned. 
So far all of the pairs I have put together have stayed together. They could break up or cheat, but they don't seem to do it.
I have only flown a few of my birds. I worry about them sitting on my neigbors' houses and I have coopers hawks that sit on my flight almost daily. I want to fly more birds this year and show some at Fremont.
Keith


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

sEVERAL PEOPLE RAISE RACEING HOMERS FOR SHOW RATHER THEN TO FLY THEM. AND COLOR CLASSES ARE GETTING BETTER. eVEN SEEN COLORED BIRDS TAKE BEST IN SHOW. iF YOU WANT TO LET THEM OUT MORE yOU NEED TO REGULATE THERE FEEDING PATTERN TRAIN THEM TO BE CALLED IN FOR FEED tHAT WAY THEY WILL NOT SIT WHEN THEY ARE THROUGH FLYING. tHEY WILL JUST TRAP SO MUCH FASTER. wHEN THEY KNOW ITS TIOME TO EAT.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

I used to have my homers and rollers trained to whistle and flag, I now have a ships bell hanging outside the homers loft and ring it every time I feed them. They know that ring and its the dinner bell.


----------

